# Wheelbarrow air compressor Rol-Air or Jenny (emglo)



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, which would you buy? I noticed that the rol air pump is physically larger than the jenny.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Had a couple of wheelbarrow Rol-Air's for years.

Pretty much bullet proof.

Nothing bad to say about Emglo's. Never had a big one though.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> Well, which would you buy? I noticed that the rol air pump is physically larger than the jenny.


 I've had great luck with Rol-Air, never owned a Jenny so I can't comment. The Rol-Airs can be heavy but that is because of the cast Iron cylinders.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I use rol air, and love the thing.


----------



## Steve57 (Feb 17, 2013)

I just bought the largest, electric, compressor Rol-Air makes. It runs on 220. I love it! The entire job runs of this one compressor. It's not that loud either.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

I have had my jenny for about 6 or 7 years and it still works good. Ive had to replace/ repair where the plugwire goes into switchbox and air in tire . I use it for spraying texture. It will keep a steady 60 psi all day long:thumbsup:


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

Scfm ratings are very similar on them, I've used rol-airs, they are awesome. I own an old Emglo Airmate and Emglo wheelbarrow, they won't die and are rebuild able. Same goes for Rol-air, parts are readily available. To me the only benefit of one over the other is the rol-air's come with a 9gal tank, not 8 so you have a little extra air capacity. I doubt you'll go wrong either way


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

They're both great and bulletproof

I think the edge on noise and size goes to the jenny

But I have a rolair cuz no one around here carries a jenny so I didn't want to pay shipping for one


----------

